# BHS Challenge Ride!



## jessabella (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've signed up to do an 11-day horseback trek through the northern region of India this Septempber to raise awareness and funds for the Britidh Horse Society's Welfare Department who rely on a team of voluntary workers and the donations raised from these challenge rides.

I've been on PF for a while and thought I may as well pop a post in here to ask if anyone would be kind enough to sponsor me however much you can afford.

Here's the link to my justgiving web-page where you can donate online easily and totally securely!

Jess Bull is fundraising for The British Horse Society - JustGiving

Thanks so much! 
Jess x


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds brilliant! How do you go about singing up for something like this?
Have always wanted to do something alone these lines but never properly looked into it.
:thumbup:


----------

